# superbowl



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

so everyone tell who you think is going to the superbowl .
I think the teelers may do it. I'm a bronco fan being from colorado but plummer shot this season down. I think it was the beard, it was so big it made his helmet to tight to think.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Living in Silverthorne for 4 years made me a Broncos fan (I was out there during the end of Elway) but this year is going to be the Pats again. They are just to strong on both sides of the ball!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Steelers VS Falcons with the Steelers winning. I have been a Steelers fan for 23 years.

The Steelers and Ben need to play allot better then they did last week against the Jets though.

Go Steelers!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't want the pats back in it. I want somebody new in there, and I don't want the steelers to win because they shouldn't since they have a rookie QB. I hate the eagels so they won't make it for a 4th year. I am going for the falcons.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes will win it all.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree, the Pats are tough and experienced, the Steelers will fall. Going to be hard to beat, no NFC team even comes close.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Eagles vs. Pat in the superbowl and the Eagles will win in a suprise victory. I hope :thumb:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to see the Eagle win because I like Donovan McNabb. I think he gets a tough break in the media about his post season performances. Also, if the Eagles win.....I don't want T.O. to be playing. What would he be able to say then???? Too bad T.O. you have a ring, but didn't help your team win it! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The Super Bowl has inflicted a tremendous amount of pain over the years on the fans around Dickey county because there are a lot of Vikings fans around the Oakes area and there were a ton of Buffalo Bills fans when Phil Hansen played for Buffalo and between the two teams they have never won a Super Bowl in umpteen attempts. Ouch! The Super Bowl hurts around here!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just to remind you viking fans what Brett Favre's Superbowl ring looks like! :jammin:

[siteimg]409[/siteimg]


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

It will be the Eagles and the Patriots down in FLA, I think Big Ben showed he is still just a rookie last week, and Belecheck (sp) is way to smart of a coach to loose twice to the same team in the same season. The eagles win because the NFL needs a good story to come out of the NFC to make people interested in the Super Bowl, that story has got to be Donovon MC finally making it to the big dance. Pat's win by 2 touchdowns over the Eagles.
Chief


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vick coming back from a broken leg and playing like he does now is a good story too and I just like watching that guy play. I still hate Atlanta for an NFC championship I'd like to forget but can't, but I'll go with the Pat's over Atlanta by 3 pts in o.t..


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

It will be a battle of Pennsylvania. Eagles vs Steelers. Eagles will win by 14. TO will play the first half and catch one touchdown pass.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I always like to see an underdog win so thats why i think it'd be nice to see Atlanta make it to the Superbowl and beat whoever makes it from the AFC.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Vikes will win it all.


I will not live in denial, we will win it all. I predict 140 yd performance out of Bennett against the falcons, as well as dante throwing for 370 and 3 scores.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Vikes will win it all.
> ...


In addition. The Jets will stand no chance on superbowl sunday. The Vikings linebackers will be nicknamed "The Tampax Trio" after all the holes they plug against the Jets running game. Curtis Martin will have -15 yards total rushing, but will break a swing pass for a 59 yard TD, the only score of the game for the NYJ.

In the after game celebration, Matt Birk will, instead of saying he is going to Disneyworld, will say "I'M GOING TO THE SMITHSONIAN!"


----------

